# croakers



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Any heard anything about how close they are or if they in the area


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

The first croakers have been caught via hook and line at point lookout .


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Way to early.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Any quantity?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

check this 1 out !!!!
http://www.visitstmarysmd.com/blog/rockfish-season-opens-on-saturday/


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Wonder If Theyre At Solomons


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

You dont really think its to early do ya hueski? All I will say is yesterday makes my last day fresh water fishing this year freshwater it has been fun! Tight lines guys!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

And fishing kid i may be wrong but I truly doubt they will be there just yet!


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah Im done with freshwater myself. Its all about the salt now.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

just pulled out the tent today, heading down friday for 3 or 4 days!


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

PLO??? Thats An Option For Me Opening Day


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

CroakerD be safe and catch some fish bro. Im going to Plo next weekend. This weekend Im going to Annapolis.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

We'll see if they are at PAX tomorrow night. Reports indicate it's too early, but I'm not all too sure. I bet we catch a few.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> We'll see if they are at PAX tomorrow night. Reports indicate it's too early, but I'm not all too sure. I bet we catch a few.


Is there still a "no rockfish between the hours of midnight and 5:00 AM" still in effect these days? In DE we have only one rule "28" or over, 2 per day, 365 days a year. No crazy seasons like you guys... 

Sandcrab


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

No keeping rock 12am-5am


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Anyone heard anything about st.clements or bushwood?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

BIGAGOTUM said:


> Anyone heard anything about st.clements or bushwood?


try this time next week !!!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

What about Solomons?


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Croakers thick down at Buckroe Pier from some reports. Should be moving north quickly with this warm weather heating up the water.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

bloodworm said:


> What about Solomons?


next week !!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I saw them at PLO but not as plentiful as Buckroe pier


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Where is Buckroe Pier? Thanks.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Fished the Pax river in Benidict. 2 perch thats it. It was real choppy out and high wind.


----------



## cescommguy (Jul 1, 2011)

Hueski said:


> Where is Buckroe Pier? Thanks.


Hampton, VA. Croaker action at night has been hot for the last week. Pic of Sunday night's catch


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow here we go with the bs again the croakers havent even hit the beach in va yet jesus,i fished the beach three days this week no croakers at all just small stripers


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

striperone said:


> Wow here we go with the bs again the croakers havent even hit the beach in va yet jesus,i fished the beach three days this week no croakers at all just small stripers


Must not be in the right spot bro. They have been slamming them at Buckroe Beach Pier for the last 2 weeks. Just go here : https://www.facebook.com/buckroebeachfishingpier


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

striperone said:


> Wow here we go with the bs again the croakers havent even hit the beach in va yet jesus,i fished the beach three days this week no croakers at all just small stripers


just bcause u got skunked dont means any HHs werent caught by some1 else !!!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

jigmeister said:


> Must not be in the right spot bro. They have been slamming them at Buckroe Beach Pier for the last 2 weeks. Just go here : https://www.facebook.com/buckroebeachfishingpier


 i agree 100%


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah a buckroe not va beach and most def not point lookout water aint even 49 degrees yet has to be 54 and above for croakers was on boat this morning at plo nothing being caught but small stripers ive fished that pier for 35 years aint no croakers in 40 degree water


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

striperone said:


> Yeah a buckroe not va beach and most def not point lookout water aint even 49 degrees yet has to be 54 and above for croakers was on boat this morning at plo nothing being caught but small stripers ive fished that pier for 35 years aint no croakers in 40 degree water


How much you want to bet hater ? The water isn't 40 degrees either. Big talk from someone who just seems to want to bash.

http://www.visitstmarysmd.com/blog/rockfish-season-opens-on-saturday/

First croakers checked in from PLO were on the 13th ! That's a week ago !

And by the way, the current water temperature at Point Lookout is 58.3 degrees. The internet is a wonderful tool to spoil the haters isn't it ?

http://buoybay.noaa.gov/locations/potomac.html


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

striperone said:


> Yeah a buckroe not va beach and most def not point lookout water aint even 49 degrees yet has to be 54 and above for croakers was on boat this morning at plo nothing being caught but small stripers ive fished that pier for 35 years aint no croakers in 40 degree water


And another thing. Nothing but small stripers today ? Where were you ? I know of at least 10 large boats that had their limits before noon.

http://www.buzzsmarina.com/index.php?/fishtales





































Are those the "small stripers" you speak of ?


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

What up "striper one" :--|


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Camped out at plo over this weekend Fri night I saw some really nice croakers come over the rail. It was a mess all weekend and very cold. I did not get a fish. My wife caught 1 croaker at only 9.5 "s, sat night I didnt fish and last night another skunk they are definitely there a plo but did not come feed in numbers, also 6 fisherman on boat sat. morning boat went down 2 guys died it was sad! But over all had a great weekend camping out with family and my fishin bros.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

striper one has left the building


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

anybody caught any yet around bloodypoint


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

kayak456 said:


> anybody caught any yet around bloodypoint


Bloody Point by Romancoke??


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

um no, eastern bay, bb, tp


----------



## rainman21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, that is sad.


----------



## rainman21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Great pics and fish!!!


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice Photos any action going down at PLO?


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes the croakers are at Solomons and downriver now!


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Downriver where


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

like i said far north as Solomons


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

Wrong dip****,From shore not boat i can catch **** all day by boat but there nothing doing **** on shore,Fished plo last night 2 shorties and finally bunch of small very small croakers nothing on the pier it was on the riverside.Night before fished tappahanock nothing but catfish that should tell u something if ur smart enough to figure that out jig,Instead of post false reports guys just tell the truth and you never get problems


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh also the water is still in the fourties


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

striperone said:


> Oh also the water is still in the fourties


Thanks for the croaker information -- only shorties. I believe this corroborates with what MetroMan's report in thread _Kayak Report: Plo 4/26/13_. However, it's been reported elsewhere that the water temperature has been well above 50s around PLO. Can it be that closer to shore the water is cooler?


----------

